# [Hoax] Rayman DLC for Smash 4 Leaked



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

​
​Several sources are currently circulating a rumour that Rayman will soon enter the roster of Smash Bros. 4 characters, and although initially I didn't think there was a whole lot of stock in it, the video above seems to confirm that either something's cooking or someone's really good at video editing. See for yourself!​​What do you think about all this? Would you welcome Rayman with open arms in Nintendo's beloved brawler franchise, or would you restrain yourself, so as to not make Rayman feel self-conscious about his lack of arms?​​*EDIT:* Additional 3DS photo, traditionally taken with a low quality camera and in poor lighting, as is the case with all rumours:​

Spoiler











​*EDIT 2*: Confirmed fake​

Spoiler







​Discuss!​​ *Source #1*​ *Source #2*​


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I believe it's not photoshopped. Though the real question is, did he simply modify the rom? This day an age, we can decrypt and repack roms now, so it would be hard to prove this leak unless he has footage of Rayman in action. Just a mere menu icon isn't enough because that's one of the first things that can be altered in a rom in the early stages of rom hacking. Model swaps/animations are harder to do and I suspect that hasn't happened yet for SSB 3DS..But simple graphics replacements/additions? Perhaps this could be an early instance of it.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Even as a rumour and not the biggest Rayman fan, I'm so glad they didn't decide to go for Ubisoft's other big seller, Just Dance dancers as the next character DLC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

But why would Ubisoft want their IP in a Nintendo game, especially given their less-than-amiable relationship?


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Sadly I don't have a 3DS, or I would be jumping for joy(Well I still am, Kinda.) Having a Rayman DLC has to include Globox though. It just wouldn't be a Rayman DLC if they didn't include Globox aswell. He has been with Rayman since his first adventure it would be pointless of nintendidn't to not bring Globox in with Rayman. Will his final smash be a giant golden glove the wipes everyone off the screen or even a Golden glove you control almost similar to pickachu's final smash in ssbb but not spinning in a circle.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

as a Rayman fan this makes me smile.
I hope this isn't fake


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Well I believe it's not photoshopped. Though the real question is, did he simply modify the rom? This day an age, we can decrypt and repack roms now, so it would be hard to prove this leak unless he has footage of Rayman in action. Just a mere menu icon isn't enough because that's one of the first things that can be altered in a rom in the early stages of rom hacking. Model swaps/animations are harder to do and I suspect that hasn't happened yet for SSB 3DS..But simple graphics replacements/additions? Perhaps this could be an early instance of it.


The video comes from the Wii U version though, so your theory is much less likely.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh, I thought it was the 3DS? Well then... I don't have much else to say then other then wait and see. 

If this had been taken from the 3DS, it would be much less believable. That console has been hacked open almost as much as the DS has been, so you would be hard pressed to believe leaks for the 3DS.


----------



## Chary (Feb 15, 2015)

Interesting. Someone sure put in some effort there, if it's a fake. But...if it's real, why Rayman of all characters? The other 3rd party characters all had at least some tie to Nintendo in some way. Ubisoft and Rayman really...don't fit.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Sadly I don't have a 3DS, or I would be jumping for joy(Well I still am, Kinda.) Having a Rayman DLC has to include Globox though. It just wouldn't be a Rayman DLC if they didn't include Globox aswell. He has been with Rayman since his first adventure it would be pointless of nintendidn't to not bring Globox in with Rayman. Will his final smash be a giant golden glove the wipes everyone off the screen or even a Golden glove you control almost similar to pickachu's final smash in ssbb but not spinning in a circle.


 
I think Rayman's Final Smash is just going to be Rabbids rushing the screen.


----------



## Wellington2k (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't mind this.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I think Rayman's Final Smash is just going to be Rabbids rushing the screen.


pls no. I hate the rabbits. Make Globox drink plum juice and go ham.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I think Rayman's Final Smash is just going to be Rabbids rushing the screen.


 
Why Rabbids? Why?!? they need to go back to rayman's roots to have it be a genuine rayman addition.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> pls no. I hate the rabbits. Make Globox drink plum juice and go ham.


 
I was just thinking make Globox throw a Plum Juice barrel 
I know that Globox with Plum juice isn't original Rayman but it at least goes back into the original trilogy.

even having the teensie's make everyone floating in the air would be better then Rabbids


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Something about the character portrait feels off imo. Not to mention the fact that I don't really see ubisoft and nintendo getting along well enough for this to happen


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm just going to say this. Why Rayman?

Ubisoft's been a complete dick to Nintendo and Nintendo fans in the last three years- and the Rayman games are fine, but overrated. Anything with the Rabbids was pretty bad.

We need Rare back. Banjo and Kazooie, anyone? Conker?

Edit: AND WHAT'S WITH THOSE EYEBROWS?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> I'm just going to say this. Why Rayman?
> 
> Ubisoft's been a complete dick to Nintendo and Nintendo fans in the last three years- and the Rayman games are fine, but overrated. Anything with the Rabbids was pretty bad.


What are you on about? Ubisoft stuck to Nintendo the longest as far as third party content is concerned, they actually released their AAA content on the system when everyone else turned their backs on it. Where's Battlefield 4 or GTA V on the Wii U? Nowhere in sight, but you do have Assassin's Creed 4, Rayman Legends or Watch_Dogs. There's even ZombiU, a Wii U exclusive. If anything, Ubisoft was very supportive of the Wii U, they just had to back out of it because development for it was not a sustainable business for them.


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> But why would Ubisoft want their IP in a Nintendo game, especially given their less-than-amiable relationship?


I heard that with their Unity free DLC thing they made to try and apologize for the horrible state the game was released at, they "lost" a lot of money. Maybe they are desperate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steena said:


> I heard that with their Unity free DLC thing they made to try and apologize for the horrible state the game was released at, they "lost" a lot of money. Maybe they are desperate.


Out of the two collaborating companies, it's Nintendo who's desperate, not Ubisoft. Ubisoft would continue to exist even if Nintendo closed down tomorrow morning, the Wii U might as well not exist as far as Ubisoft is concerned - they have other more profitable outlets. That's not the case for Nintendo - they have to patch up the sinking ship, so it makes sense to create content like this, it keeps fans excited. My guess is that Ubisoft would merely lend the character for a sizable sum while Nintendo takes the brunt of the development, should this be true.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Steena said:


> I heard that with their Unity free DLC thing they made to try and apologize for the horrible state the game was released at, they "lost" a lot of money. Maybe they are desperate.


 

It wasn't on the Wii U though, Assassin's Creed Unity has nothing to do with the Wii U console and their relationship with Nintendo.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't forget Far Cry: Vengence was a Ubisoft Wii Exclusive there's actually quite a bit that Ubisoft does for nintendo


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Don't forget Far Cry: Vengence was a Ubisoft Wii Exclusive there's actually quite a bit that Ubisoft does for nintendo


 

Did, there's quite a lot they did for Nintendo, not a lot they do for them at present. Nor will they ever again.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to see that  
Doesn't seem to be fake.

A new 3d Rayman game would also be nice, but unlikely to happen.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would like to see that
> Doesn't seem to be fake.
> 
> A new 3d Rayman game would also be nice, but unlikely to happen.


 
I think after traveling through dimensional portals, then fighting pirates and a dark lum rayman's 3D days are over


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a fan I'm tired of having non-nintendo characters in Smash it defeats the whole purpose.  Why not actually add new Nintendo characters such as new Pokemon characters into the mix we've got 720 Pokemon's so don't tell me Nintendo doesn't have enough characters.  At this rate we'll soon have a Dark Magician in our roster...  Sigh


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Out of all triple-A companies Ubisoft is the one my opinion isn't entirely negative. Yes Assasins creed unity was arse and their other games were good but nothing to be really exited about. but they do seem to care about smaller niche games like child of light. Also they thread their family friendly mascot how it deserves again. 
That's more I can say than when comparing EA or Enix.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> I think after traveling through dimensional portals, then fighting pirates and a dark lum rayman's 3D days are over


But they were very good still 
But yeah you might be right


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 15, 2015)

Why Rayman? Well, aren't there Rayman trophies in the latest Smash games?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now all we need is Crash Bandicoot and Master Chief and we are all set for life.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Now all we need is Crash Bandicoot and Master Chief and we are all set for life.


these don't have a single game on a nintendo console. Rayman has since the N64


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope you all realize that Rayman was a PC game before anything it wasn't developed for the Sony Playstation it was actually ported
edit: I was wrong it was actually originally a Atari Jaguar game


Spoiler



From Wikipedia
_*Rayman*_ is a 1995 side-scrolling platform game developed by Ubi Soft Montpellier and Ubi Soft Italy and published by Ubi Soft. The first installment in the _Rayman_ series, the game follows the adventures of Rayman, a hero who must save his colourful world from the evil Mr. Dark.
Originally designed for the Atari Jaguar in 1995, a PlayStation version was developed and released around the same time, and further ports were created for MS-DOS and Sega Saturn in 1996. It has appeared in various other formats, such as Game Boy Advance, PlayStation Network and DSiWare.


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> It wasn't on the Wii U though, Assassin's Creed Unity has nothing to do with the Wii U console and their relationship with Nintendo.


Huh? I'm talking about trying to get some cheap money back after the investment of the DLC, it doesn't matter where the free DLC development went.



			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Out of the two collaborating companies, it's Nintendo who's desperate, not Ubisoft. Ubisoft would continue to exist even if Nintendo closed down tomorrow morning, the Wii U might as well not exist as far as Ubisoft is concerned - they have other more profitable outlets. That's not the case for Nintendo - they have to patch up the sinking ship, so it makes sense to create content like this, it keeps fans excited. My guess is that Ubisoft would merely lend the character for a sizable sum while Nintendo takes the brunt of the development, should this be true.


Well perhaps they both are desperate. All I see from ubisoft is patching up shit games, blaming 95% piracy figures, and keys being stolen and resold. They are constantly whining about something with their not-so-brilliant PR strategy, oftentimes being aggressive towards consumers like people owe them something. Either it's a plan of theirs to make us feel bad about them, or they aren't in the best of positions.
As for keeping fans excited - I think Rayman is a pretty bland choice in general. There are dozens and dozens of characters about as iconic as it, so it's unlikely to me that the approaching would come from nintendo on this particular one. I can understand pacman/sonic/snake, but Rayman? Meh.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> these don't have a single game on a nintendo console. Rayman has since the N64


 
I was being sarcastic. XD
If you didn't notice, I mentioned mascots that are exclusive to Sony and Microsoft. XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope this is fake. Just can't see him being a good character. Considering all the shitty characters the game already has, we don't need more.



tofast4u said:


> Not a fan I'm tired of having non-nintendo characters in Smash it defeats the whole purpose. Why not actually add new Nintendo characters such as new Pokemon characters into the mix we've got 720 Pokemon's so don't tell me Nintendo doesn't have enough characters. At this rate we'll soon have a Dark Magician in our roster... Sigh


 
No more fucking pokemon, half the roster is already pokermans.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I was being sarcastic. XD
> If you didn't notice, I mentioned mascots that are exclusive to Sony and Microsoft. XD


Crash belongs to Activision not Sony. They can release a crash game on what ever console they wish. and after some research I have to correct myself Crash has games on Nintendo platforms.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Hope this is fake. Just can't see him being a good character. Considering all the shitty characters the game already has, we don't need more.
> 
> 
> 
> No more fucking pokemon, half the roster is already pokermans.


Hmm fire emblem characters..


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hmm fire emblem characters..


 

Hell no , we have a shitload of them as it is, how about more Star Fox characters?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell no , we have a shitload of them as it is, how about more Star Fox characters?


Half the roster is fire emblen


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Crash belongs to Activision not Sony. They can release a crash game on what ever console they wish. and after some research I have to correct myself Crash has games on Nintendo platforms.


 
First of all Naughty Dog was bought by Activision giving them Crash Candicoot and second Crash on no Nintendo systems? What world do you live in there's 2 Crash bandicoot Wii games theres Crash Nitro Kart and Tag-team racing on the gamecube there's the crash and spyro games on the gameboy advance that's 6 games with the little orange devil on nintendo console's


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Half the roster is fire emblen


 

Exactly, we don't need more Fire Emblem or Pokemon characters. Moar Star Fox ;O;


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 15, 2015)

How about more Pokemon?  I would love to see Blaziken, Milktank, Sudowoodo, and Kyogre be playable characters.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Exactly, we don't need more Fire Emblem or Pokemon characters. Moar Star Fox ;O;


 
Exactly we need Krystal and Captain Fox


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Out of all triple-A companies Ubisoft is the one my opinion isn't entirely negative. Yes Assasins creed unity was arse and their other games were good but nothing to be really exited about. but they do seem to care about smaller niche games like child of light. Also they thread their family friendly mascot how it deserves again.
> That's more I can say than when comparing EA or Enix.


You're forgetting the WD's E3 effects being locked out of the game, then trying to claim that editing a file to unlock them was "illegal". All of this because they had their marketing thing going with PS4 supposedly being " the definitive version". Oh, and the dozens of day-one preorder editions with all those exclusive differences that needed a complex cross-referencing chart were just embarassing.

Ubisoft is pretty bad, up there with EA and S-E.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 15, 2015)

I can see this being legit honestly.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> First of all Naughty Dog was bought by Activision giving them Crash Candicoot and second Crash on no Nintendo systems? What world do you live in there's 2 Crash bandicoot Wii games theres Crash Nitro Kart and Tag-team racing on the gamecube there's the crash and spyro games on the gameboy advance that's 6 games with the little orange devil on nintendo console's


Naughty dog belongs to Sony. The Crash IP doesn't.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Naughty dog belongs to Sony. The Crash IP doesn't.


 
Then where's naughty dog they haven't released a game since crash bash I believe

Edit: They dumped the Crash Bandicoot games but do develop other titles now, I didn't realize they were behind uncharted series and the Jak series


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Steena said:


> You're forgetting the WD's E3 effects being locked out of the game, then trying to claim that editing a file to unlock them was "illegal". All of this because they had their marketing thing going with PS4 supposedly being " the definitive version". Oh, and the dozens of day-one preorder editions with all those exclusive differences that needed a complex cross-referencing chart were just embarassing.


afaik this was just a theory and nothing confirmed. But personally I don't care since watch dogs was mediocre at best.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Exactly we need Krystal and Captain Fox


 

And Wolf, they removed him for dumb reasons. But no Slippy, he would just drive people insane lol.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Then where's naughty dog they haven't released a game since crash bash I believe


Like I said, Nauthy Dog has no choice on making crash games. The franchise belongs to Activision, a publisher. Nauthy dog is just a game developer studio and belong to Sony. Similary to how Sakurai's Developer studio belongs to Nintendo.
Activision, just like Ubisoft, isn't tied to any console at all. If activision decided to reboot crash they could've made it for any console they desire. It's not naughty dogs choice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Like I said, Nauthy Dog has no choice on making crash games. The franchise belongs to Activision, a publisher. Nauthy dog is just a game developer studio and belong to Sony. Similary to how Sakurai's Developer studio belongs to Nintendo.
> Activision, just like Ubisoft, isn't tied to any console at all. If activision decided to reboot crash they could've made it for any console they desire. It's not naughty dogs choice.


 

The last time they ported a Crash game to a Nintendo console, the botched the port to the Wrath of Cortex, here's to hoping they don't hire lazy-ass programmers who rush a port


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The last time they ported a Crash game to a Nintendo console, the botched the port to the Wrath of Cortex, here's to hoping they don't hire lazy-ass programmers who rush a port


 
Actually I played both the xbox and Gamecube versions neither had any differences


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

*RIDLEY ♪ *


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2015)

something like this came up before remember and it was fake!


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

storm75x said:


> *RIDLEY ♪ *


Sakurai already told that there won't be playable Ridley. His reason "Ridley is too big. If we made him small he wouldn't be ridley anymore."
Reasonable if you ask me


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now let's just add a few more Sonic characters, Ice Climbers, Wolf but with a different moveset, Klonoa, Bomberman, Simon Belmont, Ridley (but it has to be in that small fuzzy thinghy form, or he's too big), sugar, spice, and everything nice...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> Actually I played both the xbox and Gamecube versions neither had any differences


 

Gamecube port had framerate issues, and was docked in many reviews, the game runs at 60 but dips when there are particle effects. PS2 port runs perfectly, the Gamecube port was rushed, so I wouldn't trust them to ruin another port for Nintendo. I suggest looking up the framerate issue.



XrosBlader821 said:


> Sakurai already told that there won't be playable Ridley. His reason "Ridley is too big. If we made him small he wouldn't be ridley anymore."
> 
> Reasonable if you ask me


 
People REALLY need to get over that fact already.



Arecaidian Fox said:


> Yes, that AREN'T clones for once? They keep ditching Krystal. Those Staff powers are Sm4sh gold just waiting to be mined. Hell, if he's not a clone, I'd even take Slippy, if only to work a decade and change of "Help me, I'm Slippy, I'm annoying!" out of my system.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm waiting to see if any Sm4sh characters are reverse-ported to stuff like Project M


 

I already ported Krystal into Brawl (don't ask here, maybe a PM lol) along with staff as a weapon, heh.


----------



## storm75x (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Sakurai already told that there won't be playable Ridley. His reason "Ridley is too big. If we made him small he wouldn't be ridley anymore."


I know, I'm shouting it out "just because". XD
It wouldn't be SSB without at least a person saying that. haha


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell no , we have a shitload of them as it is, how about more Star Fox characters?


Yes, that AREN'T clones for once? They keep ditching Krystal. Those Staff powers are Sm4sh gold just waiting to be mined. Hell, if he's not a clone, I'd even take Slippy, if only to work a decade and change of "Help me, I'm Slippy, I'm annoying!" out of my system.


On a side note, I'm waiting to see if any Sm4sh characters are reverse-ported to stuff like Project M


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I know, I'm shouting it out "just because". XD
> It wouldn't be SSB without at least a person saying that. haha


Yeah I wish people would vote for Geno as much as for Ridley.
Anyway I see mewtwo in the picture and that looks legit. I believe this isn't fake


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Yes, that AREN'T clones for once? They keep ditching Krystal. Those Staff powers are Sm4sh gold just waiting to be mined. Hell, if he's not a clone, I'd even take Slippy, if only to work a decade and change of "Help me, I'm Slippy, I'm annoying!" out of my system.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm waiting to see if any Sm4sh characters are reverse-ported to stuff like Project M


 

Yeah, no kidding, though I know of a forum where people are extracting their models and I also know that Zero Suit Samus has been extracted and downloaded (*ahem*), among a few other models.  I suggest Google


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> afaik this was just a theory and nothing confirmed. But personally I don't care since watch dogs was mediocre at best.




What theory? They actually tried putting locks on being able to enable those options in an official patch right after it was found out. Quite the unique philosophy about limiting players' options, when the game has like 10 preorder versions in the first place. Also worth mentioning that what was blocked was E3 bullshot footage that they forgot to remove, something designed specifically to trick people into thinking the game looks better than the final product.

Oh, and to top it off, they ended up making a statement calling players "entitled" for enabling existing options in the game they bought. That's a classic from them.

All this purity of heart and good intentions...


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, no kidding, though I know of a forum where people are extracting their models and I also know that Zero Suit Samus has been extracted and downloaded (*ahem*), among a few other models.  I suggest Google


Not that hard to run a poly reduction on models, make it so the Wii could handle it. Hell, near as I can tell it's still the same core engine that we've been playing on since Melee, so porting stuff around might not be insanely difficult? And actually, speaking of Krystal, aren't you the one who did that Peach to Krystal mod?


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Gamecube port had framerate issues, and was docked in many reviews, the game runs at 60 but dips when there are particle effects. PS2 port runs perfectly, the Gamecube port was rushed, so I wouldn't trust them to ruin another port for Nintendo. I suggest looking up the framerate issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now that you mention it I do remember the frames getting slow they didn't get choppy I figured it was due to the Gamecube's hardware, it's like the Wii version of Dead Rising they lowered the zombie count that is generated on screen just to make the game playable on the Wii


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guess Nintendo is playing nice to get Ubisoft back into developing and releasing new Wii U and 3DS titles, win for Nintendo if it's real.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 15, 2015)

If this was real, why didn't they start a battle with him?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> now that you mention it I do remember the frames getting slow they didn't get choppy I figured it was due to the Gamecube's hardware, it's like the Wii version of Dead Rising they lowered the zombie count that is generated on screen just to make the game playable on the Wii


 

The Gamecube's hardware is more than powerful enough, more so than the PS2, the problem was it was a rushed port and shoddy programming.





Arecaidian Fox said:


> Not that hard to run a poly reduction on models, make it so the Wii could handle it. Hell, near as I can tell it's still the same core engine that we've been playing on since Melee, so porting stuff around might not be insanely difficult? And actually, speaking of Krystal, aren't you the one who did that Peach to Krystal mod?


 
Yes, I was the one that ported her over on KC-MM (a very big Brawl site), because Nintendo was too lazy to do it themselves. Polygon reduction is a pain as it can break the mesh.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The Gamecube's hardware is more than powerful enough, more so than the PS2, the problem was it was a rushed port and shoddy programming.


 
Well Deadlines can be a pita, it's probably what happened


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> pls no. I hate the rabbits. Make Globox drink plum juice and go ham.


 


Acidflare said:


> Why Rabbids? Why?!? they need to go back to rayman's roots to have it be a genuine rayman addition.


 

Both of you are banned, no exceptions, off to DS-SCENE with you.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Both of you are banned, no exceptions, off to DS-SCENE with you.


 
I'm sorry I don't like Rabbid's

and i'm in the DS-SCENE lol


----------



## endoverend (Feb 15, 2015)

The video seems to have been taken down, hmm....


----------



## ieatpixels (Feb 15, 2015)

It looks pretty legit.  
I wouldn't rule it out as being an elaborate fake though.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Both of you are banned, no exceptions, off to DS-SCENE with you.


Come on, even you can admit most of the 2d/3d Rayman games are better than the Rabbids games.

On topic, I'm not really surprised to hear this. It was weird enough random having a Rayman trophy in game, plus Rayman Legends was amazing on Wii U.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh wow so that video is actually a clip of a video GameXplain did here check it out


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 15, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Come on, even you can admit most of the 2d/3d Rayman games are better than the Rabbids games.
> 
> On topic, I'm not really surprised to hear this. It was weird enough random having a Rayman trophy in game, plus Rayman Legends was amazing on Wii U.


I never enjoyed Rayman until origins and legends happened. 

The Rabbids on the other hand, I've enjoyed since I was really young. Hence the avatar. They're easily one of my favorite franchises of all time, and I own almost all of the games they've put out for them. 

So I'm with the earlier statements, the Rabbids should be the final smash. Pls.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I never enjoyed Rayman until origins and legends happened.
> 
> The Rabbids on the other hand, I've enjoyed since I was really young. Hence the avatar. They're easily one of my favorite franchises of all time, and I own almost all of the games they've put out for them.
> 
> So I'm with the earlier statements, the Rabbids should be the final smash. Pls.


I'm fine with you preferring Rabbids and all, but I mean having them as the final smash would be a giant "fuck you" to sole Rayman fans.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I never enjoyed Rayman until origins and legends happened.
> 
> The Rabbids on the other hand, I've enjoyed since I was really young. Hence the avatar. They're easily one of my favorite franchises of all time, and I own almost all of the games they've put out for them.
> 
> So I'm with the earlier statements, the Rabbids should be the final smash. Pls.


 
No this has to be the Final Smash everyone runs around with a plum on his/her/it's head


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks ieatpixels, I'll change the video in the main post with your reup.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Thanks ieatpixels, I'll change the video in the main post with your reup.


 
what about the gamexplain video I posted?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> what about the gamexplain video I posted?


I'm only replacing the original video since it was taken down, I haven't watched the one you posted.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm only replacing the original video since it was taken down, I haven't watched the one you posted.


 
lol, Well according to GameXplain it is real


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 15, 2015)

They did seem to leave room for at least 4 more characters and 1 more stage.  Maybe they didn't give up on the Ice Climbers. Also,  not going to happen, but Bomberman would be sweet.  I'll give 6-7/10 about caring if he is playable. I know we lost Snake and Wolf. What other characters did we lose?


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 15, 2015)

Ubisoft has abandoned Nintendo, and didn't have a really good past on Nintendo anyway, so i don't see the reason for this to be real. Unless Nintendo wants to bring Ubisoft back...


----------



## Chary (Feb 15, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I'm fine with you preferring Rabbids and all, but I mean having them as the final smash would be a giant "fuck you" to sole Rayman fans.


 
Yeah, gotta please those hardcore Rayman purists. 

Wait what.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, so if the original video was taken down that's confirmation for me.

Nintendo likes to say "we don't comment on rumors", but they have a hell of a tell.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2015)

Chary said:


> Yeah, gotta please those hardcore Rayman purists.
> 
> Wait what.


I didn't mean for it to sound so elitist, I simply meant Rayman fans who dislike Rabbids. Until Rayman Origins, it felt like Rabbids had killed the series, there was like a 9 year span before they released a game that wasn't a party game or a port.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Half the roster is fire emblen


 
4 FE, 5 pokermans. 6 with Mewtwo
Checkmate.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 15, 2015)

i think this is really really fake


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 15, 2015)

I wasnt too sure untill i saw the video, thats too good to be faked. Altho the lack of him "clicking" it and hearing the announcer say "RAYMAN" does make me have like 1% doubt lol


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Steena said:


> What theory? They actually tried putting locks on being able to enable those options in an official patch right after it was found out. Quite the unique philosophy about limiting players' options, when the game has like 10 preorder versions in the first place. Also worth mentioning that what was blocked was E3 bullshot footage that they forgot to remove, something designed specifically to trick people into thinking the game looks better than the final product.
> 
> Oh, and to top it off, they ended up making a statement calling players "entitled" for enabling existing options in the game they bought. That's a classic from them.
> 
> All this purity of heart and good intentions...



The theory that they locked away the graphics so that consoles are superior. I haven't heard anything saying that this was their reasoning behind their actions.



king_leo said:


> I didn't mean for it to sound so elitist, I simply meant Rayman fans who dislike Rabbids. Until Rayman Origins, it felt like Rabbids had killed the series, there was like a 9 year span before they released a game that wasn't a party game or a port.


I would have nothing against the Rabbits if Ubisoft wouldn't cancel Rayman 4 to release a party game spin off.
At first I liked the party game but after dozens of other party games and no real sequel to Rayman 3 I started to get the feeling the rabbits killed one of my favorite franchise.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember playing Rayman Legends and I was like "how I wish he'd be a Smash fighter" now here's this rumour. Huh.

After all, there is another spot besides for Mewtwo so who knows.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 15, 2015)

God damnit Foxi4 stole ma thread
http://gbatemp.net/threads/leaked-rayman-as-ssb4-character.381624/

Nah, but really, if it's real then I'm so gonna main him. No matter how terrible or broken he will be. Just no rabbids pls.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Something about the character portrait feels off imo.


Same. My first thought was "Is that really what Rayman looks like now? Wow, that looks awful!"
And there's nothing else to go by, not even sound (which presumably is because he hasn't figured out how to replace sound effects yet)
So, I'm not gonna believe this is real until I see it in game.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's why I think Rayman or whatever character can still be added to Smash:







On isle 1 and 4 there's two spots left, one is guaranteed for Mewtwo while the other's still to be announced for whomever it is.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 15, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> king_leo said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, even you can admit most of the 2d/3d Rayman games are better than the Rabbids games.
> ...


Good for you. The critics disagree with you, though. If you look at metascores, even the lowest rated main non-Rabbids Rayman is better rated than the highest rated Rabbids game. As far as reviews (and Rayman fans) are concerned, the series went to shit when Rabbids were introduced, then it finally became good again when it became about Rayman again with Origins.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Here's why I think Rayman or whatever character can still be added to Smash:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> On isle 1 and 4 there's two spots left, one is guaranteed for Mewtwo while the other's still to be announced for whomever it is.


Here is what I think





Although I must admit that this doesn't hold much water too since the 3DS has only place for 4 DLC characters instead of 6.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Here is what I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That could work too but in this matter I suppose Nintendo would make it paid DLC as is the case for Mario Kart 8.

It'd be so cool if Goku were to join the Smash roster but that's like 99% impossible as it'd most likely cost them too much for the licensing and stuff.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 15, 2015)

Bring in Batman.... cause Batman is awesome now that Snake is missing. hahaha


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 15, 2015)

ov3rkill said:


> Bring in Batman.... cause Batman is awesome now that Snake is missing. hahaha


Superman should be priority over Batman because he's got actual superpowers while Bat's cool and all he's a guy in a suit with fighting skills, so not as impressive as Supes.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just think about it: If the leak is true, then Sakurai blatantly lied when be said there'll be no more DLC after Mewtwo.

It does open up possibilities for more characters. If we're getting Mewtwo and Rayman there'll probably be two more to fill up the 3DS' s Character Select Screen.


----------



## Wekker (Feb 15, 2015)

DLC = crap unless it is free


----------



## Metalik (Feb 15, 2015)

Remember, Nintendo published Rayman Legends and Origins in Japan.
Also there is Rayman trophy in game.



Hells Malice said:


> 4 FE, 5 pokermans. 6 with Mewtwo
> Checkmate.


OH LOOK THERE'S CHARACTER WITH SWORD... AND ANOTHER ONE, AND ANOTHER ONE, AND ANOTHER ONE BUT WAIT HE ALSO HAS MAGIC. Stop. I have nothing against Fire Emblem, but 2 characters are more than enough. Ike and Lucina should've been left on paper.
At least Pokemon have original movesets.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rayman is my 2nd favorite video game series, I'm super excited about this.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 15, 2015)

The dream = dead?


----------



## Vipera (Feb 15, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> The dream = dead?



What an asshole


----------



## Metalik (Feb 15, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> The dream = dead?




I am not even mad, this is genuinely impressive.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy is my hero.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Wekker said:


> DLC = crap unless it is free


 

Or no more than $0.99 per DLC character.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 15, 2015)

Video Proves Rayman Smash DLC Leak to be Fake, Explains How it Was Created - See more at: http://www.gamnesia.com/news/video-...fake-explains-how-it-was-created#.VODOk-3D-Io


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Video Proves Rayman Smash DLC Leak to be Fake, Explains How it Was Created - See more at: http://www.gamnesia.com/news/video-...fake-explains-how-it-was-created#.VODOk-3D-Io


 

Not surprised, why would Ubisoft want to let Nintendo use their IP, given their bad relationship?

Video explanation


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Not surprised, why would Ubisoft want to let Nintendo use their IP, given their bad relationship?


 

Well, because they're two companies and it's silly to say they have a bad relationship, especially when Ubisoft supported them the most out of all the AAA developers.

Besides, you know, money. Money's always nice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Well, because they're two companies and it's silly to say they have a bad relationship, especially when Ubisoft supported them the most out of all the AAA developers.
> 
> Besides, you know, money. Money's always nice.


 

Posted video above, YT user admitted to making a fake video with Photoshop. Well, given the sub par port of Watch_Dogs, I sort of beg to differ, the shoddy framerate speaks for itself, it barely surpasses 20 fps. Just saying. The port was delayed to "add features" and yet it was nothing spectacular. They skimped out on porting AC: Unity to the Wii U, that's doesn't sound supportive at all; right now, they've no plans on porting any future titles to the console.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 15, 2015)

This is hilarious. GG guy who made it


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

TyBlood13 said:


> This is hilarious. GG guy who made it


 

I've rarely seen so many hate comments and dislikes on a video in a long time


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Posted video above, YT user admitted to making a fake video with Photoshop.


 
...Yeah? I never said it was still legitimate, you just asked how something like this could've happened, and money's the answer.



the_randomizer said:


> Well, given the sub par port of Watch_Dogs, I sort of beg to differ, the shoddy framerate speaks for itself, it barely surpasses 20 fps. Just saying. The port was delayed to "add features" and yet it was nothing spectacular. They skimped out on porting AC: Unity to the Wii U, that's doesn't sound supportive at all; right now, they've no plans on porting any future titles to the console.


 

Ubisoft's been releasing subpar titles with framerate drops, glitches, crashes, etc. across all platforms, including PC, for quite a while now. Have you seen Assassin's Creed Unity? Watch_Dogs was a letdown across the board anyway. You'd have to have a serious victim complex revolving around Nintendo to think that Ubisoft shat themselves just to spite them. Hanlon's Razor, yo.

As for stopping releases, sure, they stopped focusing on a platform that wasn't selling. Ubisoft still stuck it out with Nintendo the longest and provided one of the Wii U's few third-party exclusives. That's not "bad blood," that's business, and Nintendo would have to be run by children to actually form a grudge. Besides, have you seen Assassin's Creed Unity? Wii U players got off lucky.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Posted video above, YT user admitted to making a fake video with Photoshop. Well, given the sub par port of Watch_Dogs, I sort of beg to differ, the shoddy framerate speaks for itself, it barely surpasses 20 fps. Just saying. The port was delayed to "add features" and yet it was nothing spectacular. *They skimped out on porting AC: Unity to the Wii U, that's doesn't sound supportive at all; right now, they've no plans on porting any future titles to the console.*


 
Yeah, and some third party never even supported the platform in the first place.
They skimped out on it because they had absolute confidence that their games does not sell on that platform. It,s just *business. *Nintrndo takes a blame for it for not securing a fanbase that takes an interest to their types of games. (Namely games on the mature side)

 Also, Ubisoft has been releasing sub par games these days on all plats, not only on WiiU.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 15, 2015)

That hoax was pretty well made. Good game sir.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Gahars said:


> ...Yeah? I never said it was still legitimate, you just asked how something like this could've happened, and money's the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Good point, the framerate dips were pretty horrendous and the PC system requirements are nucking futs. That being said, you have a very good point in Ubisoft and framerate issues (and other bugs) going hand in hand no matter the platform the write to. I heard AC: Unity dipping to as low as 10-15 fps in some places, that's pathetic. Will Ubisoft go back with Nintendo if sales ever pick up? I don't know, probably not till the next Nintendo console.



gamefan5 said:


> Yeah, and some third party never even supported the platform in the first place.
> 
> They skimped out on it because they had absolute confidence that their games does not sell on that platform.




AC: Unity had a shitload of bugs and framerate issues on other platforms anyways.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow I'm speechless.
I still wonder why Nintendo bothered to take down the fake video.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Wow I'm speechless.
> I still wonder why Nintendo bothered to take down the fake video.


 

Joke's on them, I downloaded it before Nintendo got butthurt and removed it


----------



## Arras (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Wow I'm speechless.
> I still wonder why Nintendo bothered to take down the fake video.


Probably because people could think it's real, which is a bad thing since then they'd expect something from Nintendo that wasn't going to happen.
That, or the person who made the hoax made a lucky guess and it's actually real


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 15, 2015)

Arras said:


> Probably because people could think it's real, which is a bad thing since then they'd expect something from Nintendo that wasn't going to happen.
> That, or the person who made the hoax made a lucky guess and it's actually real


I would die from laughing if he had made a lucky guess xD


----------



## Sliter (Feb 15, 2015)

it would be convincing even with Roy, Dolinho, bomberman or Wargreymon, but sad that the people tale this much effort to fool the others lol other people just hack the game and make it playable haha


----------



## Silver-Tiger (Feb 15, 2015)

The meltdowns on the comments sections are friggin hillarious.


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome work! The behind the scenes work is impressive!


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 15, 2015)

Lol. It was too obvious from the beginning...


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Joke's on them, I downloaded it before Nintendo got butthurt and removed it





XrosBlader821 said:


> Wow I'm speechless.
> I still wonder why Nintendo bothered to take down the fake video.


Ninty never did take down the video. It was removed by the user himself.

But anyway, this guy tho, amazing. 

He earned a subscribe from me, he is my hero.


----------



## KasaiWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

Geez it's not overall that impressive. I could do better myself.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 15, 2015)

He should of waited way longer before the fake reveal. Like... untill the actual DLC came out. Imagine the butthurt and rage when everyone is like "wait, where is rayman?"


----------



## Steena (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The theory that they locked away the graphics so that consoles are superior. I haven't heard anything saying that this was their reasoning behind their actions.


Yeah well, it's not like any company is ever going to admit something like that.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Well, because they're two companies and it's silly to say they have a bad relationship, especially when Ubisoft supported them the most out of all the AAA developers.
> 
> Besides, you know, money. Money's always nice.


 
Of all third party publishers on the Wii U UbiSoft was definitely the best one to give it games as close as they were on the other consoles, and then there's EA, Bandai and WB. The rest is just mediocre publishers (Little Orbit, 505 Games).

Shame it's a fake but oh well.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 15, 2015)

gee, it was fake? Go figure.


----------



## Sliter (Feb 15, 2015)

the only ubsof character would be on smash bros 4 via DLC.. if would be great if true LOL


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2015)

That fooled me. It seemed real


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 16, 2015)

10/10

top kek


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 16, 2015)

That looked like a long and meaningless process to make a fake video.

Why'd that guy even bother? He basically just pissed off the internet for 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2015)

since it's a hoax, I am removing it from the homepage


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Posted video above, YT user admitted to making a fake video with Photoshop. Well, given the sub par port of Watch_Dogs, I sort of beg to differ, the shoddy framerate speaks for itself, it barely surpasses 20 fps. Just saying. The port was delayed to "add features" and yet it was nothing spectacular. They skimped out on porting AC: Unity to the Wii U, that's doesn't sound supportive at all; right now, they've no plans on porting any future titles to the console.


At least they supported it. They did all they could. Their games did't sell on the Wii U plus they dont want to spend time, effort and money on a game for a console where it wont sell. And thats thanks to Nintendo themselves for making and inferior console where only their games sells.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> At least they supported it. They did all they could. Their games did't sell on the Wii U plus they dont want to spend time, effort and money on a game for a console where it wont sell. And thats thanks to Nintendo themselves for making and inferior console where only their games sells.


 

Blame the shitty marketing, people still think it's an add on. Inferiority is only part of it, not the whole.


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Or no more than $0.99 per DLC character.


 
too expensive, I've never been a fan of games with dlc. I'd rather wait an extra year for a full package or wait for the game to go down in value so much that the dlc cost is negligible.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> too expensive, I've never been a fan of games with dlc. I'd rather wait an extra year for a full package or wait for the game to go down in value so much that the dlc cost is negligible.


1€/$  is too expensive for a full smash character? I would understand if it was 5€/$ or 1€/$ for a costume but a full character?
Since Sakurai makes only 1 smash game per console generation people have been wanting DLC for years and Nintendos DLC pricing lately shows that they don't do shitty overpriced DLC like Dead Space did.


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> 1€/$ is too expensive for a full smash character? I would understand if it was 5€/$ or 1€/$ for a costume but a full character?
> Since Sakurai makes only 1 smash game per console generation people have been wanting DLC for years and Nintendos DLC pricing lately shows that they don't do shitty overpriced DLC like Dead Space did.


 
I grew up in the era where once you buy a game, you get a full game. I guess I've been spoiled as to expect full games nowadays.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 17, 2015)

Not surprised. Didn't seem to make sense for Ubisoft to work with Nintendo. No huge loss here


----------



## migles (Feb 17, 2015)

it's almost unbeliable how some people waste so much time and effort to create a rumour for a trivial thing.. aside from internet views he wouldn't win much (but yeah i guess he monetize the videos)

i am surprised that he really looked on details to make as legit as possible..

i bet he wasted more time on that than nintendo\ubisoft would waste making the actual DLC


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn, that sucks


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 17, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> At least they supported it. They did all they could. Their games did't sell on the Wii U plus they dont want to spend time, effort and money on a game for a console where it wont sell. And thats thanks to Nintendo themselves for making and inferior console where only their games sells.


UbiSoft instead of going out with a bang they released Watch Dogs on the Wii U which is total crap of a port. Not really sure why it took them 6 months to do this garbage when AC4 came out at the same time of the other plats as it did for the Wii U and it's actually really good!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> UbiSoft instead of going out with a bang they released Watch Dogs on the Wii U which is total crap of a port. Not really sure why it took them 6 months to do this garbage when AC4 came out at the same time of the other plats as it did for the Wii U and it's actually really good!


Although to be fair all versions of watchdogs sucked IMO


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Although to be fair all versions of watchdogs sucked IMO


Could be but my experience with the Wii U version was awful.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> I grew up in the era where once you buy a game, you get a full game. I guess I've been spoiled as to expect full games nowadays.


It appears the concept of DLC flew over your head. DLC how it is supposed to be is essentially releasing more content that is not and never will be part of the full game.
As said by Sakurai himself. Mewtwo was not part of the full game nor the full character roster. He literally started working on Mewtwo after the game went gold to add extra content for those who wish to have extra content.
I would agree to you if we talked about day 1 non cosmetic DLC but we aren't.


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> It appears the concept of DLC flew over your head. DLC how it is supposed to be is essentially releasing more content that is not and never will be part of the full game.
> As said by Sakurai himself. Mewtwo was not part of the full game nor the full character roster. He literally started working on Mewtwo after the game went gold to add extra content for those who wish to have extra content.
> I would agree to you if we talked about day 1 non cosmetic DLC but we aren't.


I perfectly understand that, I just don't like it, keyword being "I". It's cool that mewtwo is being added but I wouldn't pay for it unless I got it with something physical such as an amiibo. Thankfully I am getting it for "free" since I bought both versions


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> I perfectly understand that, I just don't like it, keyword being "I". It's cool that mewtwo is being added but I wouldn't pay for it unless I got it with something physical such as an amiibo. Thankfully I am getting it for "free" since I bought both versions


Well you're previous post certainly didn't sound like that.
But yeah Amiibos are a great "sort of" DLC solution. If only nintendo wouldn't make them so limited


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Well you're previous post certainly didn't sound like that.
> But yeah Amiibos are a great "sort of" DLC solution. If only nintendo wouldn't make them so limited


And that I agree with, hopefully they add more features in-game on many games


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Well you're previous post certainly didn't sound like that.
> But yeah Amiibos are a great "sort of" DLC solution. If only nintendo wouldn't make them so limited


I don't think Nintendo's making them so limited as much as they can only make so many at a time and have to try to figure out the amount of demand each one will have to know how to allocate their resources.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> I don't think Nintendo's making them so limited as much as they can only make so many at a time and have to try to figure out the amount of demand each one will have to know how to allocate their resources.


Well yes but there are ways to figure out the demand before setting the product up for sale and disappointing thousands of people who didn't get there in time.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Well yes but there are ways to figure out the demand before setting the product up for sale and disappointing thousands of people who didn't get there in time.


It's not just about overall demand, but balancing supply of each of the units compared to each other.  Mario, for example, is going to have much higher demand than Marth, so they focus their resources on putting out more Mario units than Marth units.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 17, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> It's not just about overall demand, but balancing supply of each of the units compared to each other. Mario, for example, is going to have much higher demand than Marth, so they focus their resources on putting out more Mario units than Marth units.


like I said there are ways to figure it out before releasing the product. Like online surveys.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> like I said there are ways to figure it out before releasing the product. Like online surveys.


You are acting under the assumption they have the production capacity to fill demand for all the units.


----------

